# Coilovers or springs?



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Since coilovers are really not meant for street use and wet winter weather is not good for them, I would say if you wanted to do something with the height, springs would be your best bet. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

I would go with coilovers that are dampening and height adjustable. That way it will improve the handling and I can tune the settings so that it wont be a harsh ride on city streets.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> Since coilovers are really not meant for street use and wet winter weather is not good for them, I would say if you wanted to do something with the height, springs would be your best bet. Just my opinion.


its not really the wet winter weather that kills the coilovers. its the salt that people use on the snow and ice which makes the coilovers rust a lot quicker. ill still stick with coilovers since ive been using them and have no complaints about them.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but what type of coilovers have you gone?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I am gonna roll coilovers after I hear reviews on the ones that are in the market place....


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Tom_Cruze said:


> I would go with coilovers that are dampening and height adjustable. That way it will improve the handling and I can tune the settings so that it wont be a harsh ride on city streets.


Unfortunately, every time you change your ride height, you would in theory need to get an alignment. So unless you can do your own, or have a lifetime alignment certificate, it could be cost prohibitive to go that route. 

I'd love to just put Koni yellows on this car and leave it at that. I personally think coilovers are overboard for a daily driver unless you are doing double/triple duty as a track or autox car. And a good set of springs should be mated with some nice shocks and struts.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I have a laser alignment rack at my disposal...  coil overs for me!


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

Boy, that would be nice.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

BC Racing is in the process of building coilovers in the BR series for the US cruze. They are fine tuning the spring rates. If you read up on BC Racing, they have a process of coatings that protect the coilovers for years of service, even through harsh winters.
We are waiting on the word when they are ready and will have them up for sale as soon as they are.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Springs are more reliable, Coilovers are better if you use them correctly AND stay away from the winter season lol.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Coilovers give you more flexablilty on your ride height change but unless you have an expensive automatic setup, are you really going to wrench your springs up every time you want to go for a drive? Maybe the first few times it would be fun to do, but I would think it gets old after a bit. After that, you end up keeping your ride height the same cause you dont want to mess with it anymore... which springs should have been your option.

.02


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

With coilovers, most people set it and forget it, people that adjust it constantly are racers, but remember, if you buy a good coilover that is body adjustable for height, you will not lose travel, when you throw springs on stick struts, they bottom out faster and wear out prematurely.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> With coilovers, most people set it and forget it, people that adjust it constantly are racers, but remember, if you buy a good coilover that is body adjustable for height, you will not lose travel, when you throw springs on stick struts, they bottom out faster and wear out prematurely.


Exactly, well said. Alot of newer coil overs have come out with coating to protect them from corrosion from salt. That being said a little rinse down when the temp is above freezing is good preventative maintenance. I'd go with coil overs if the extra money isn't an issue.


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

Coilovers>Springs all day. I have no idea what people are talking about coilovers being bad? rusting? quit buying ebay garbage. if you want to hang fisherprice parts on your car go for it. but don't complain about coilovers in relation to just throwing springs on your car. Silly. period. dot.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jstue said:


> Coilovers>Springs all day. I have no idea what people are talking about coilovers being bad? rusting? quit buying ebay garbage. if you want to hang fisherprice parts on your car go for it. but don't complain about coilovers in relation to just throwing springs on your car. Silly. period. dot.


While not exactly the most productive post I've ever read, it would appear your misunderstanding of the context of some statements being made in this thread lead me to believe further explanation is required.

Dependent upon the location where the vehicle is primarily driven can cause certain reactions to the driving situations in said area. The use of salt on roads in areas where heavy snow fall and icy roads are common, can increase the oxidation rate of many metals used on vehicles, coilovers being no exception.

I assume by using the term "ebay garbage", you're implying that the metal used in coilovers produced by ebay is inferior to metals of products produced elsewhere? In case you're not aware, ebay does not produce coilovers. eBay is an online auction site which simply allows people and manufactures to sell products.

Also, I don't see how hanging toys on a vehicle has any effect on the oxidation rate. Perhaps I need to do more research. It may look a little odd, but so did the dimples Adam and Jamie put on the car on an episode of Mythbusters in an attempt to obtain better fuel mileage. I suppose throwing springs on the car could create the dimples, to some degree.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the DGR coilovers on my cruze and love them! Tight suspension and awesome handling all around! 
If your like me and wont be driving the cruze A LOT in the winter then coilovers would be your best bet, really recommend DGR's package for the cruze off InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com for all the info you need! 

Salt is what kills coilovers.....STAY AWAY LOL!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I was once running Pedders lowering springs and you guys cant compare them with coilovers.....still has a lot of suspension travel while coilovers restrict it!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Another thing that you're all forgetting is that you have to gauge winter use by location. In places like where I live, it gets cold sure, but no snow. I mean, maybe a majority of people here live by snow, but there are still guys like me; the 1%.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

I vote Pedder Coil overs, they have been very popular.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll be going springs, then wheels, then coil overs.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> I'll be going springs, then wheels, then coil overs.


I'm going UR, wheels, then coil overs.

I can get by on stock until I have enough to go all out on a good set.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

dont waste your time buying springs these cars have some big fender wheels no matter what you do the wheels will look small and lowering it 1in doesnt make a huge diffrence still looks weird


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

what he said ^


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Do coil overs, we have sold a quite a few sets of the Pedders now, great choice, great quality.


----------



## loops120 (Sep 10, 2012)

You sound like you have no basic knolage about cars and or metals for that fact. You may be good with words but that is all. eBay has cheap crap they sell, by they I mean the people on eBay selling there junk which is made out of a cheaper metal...Unless you look for quality brand items. Not going to get specific on that. Springs are in short the poor mans lowering of a car and yes you can get a little 1.5inch drop from a spring but your handling wwhile be affected you get the Honda ricer
feel to the car boppin around and what not. And for the snow and salt well if you lower your car more then 2.5 inches your not worried about snow because you just became a
A plow, now stop with the negative comments and coilovers are the way to go... Like it or not


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey loops, who is your comment intended for? Not sure if you noticed but the comment before yours was over a year ago.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Dont get me wrong, i love running static setups..... but for a daily driver i wouldnt get coilovers. Simply because they are much more harsh then springs and if your running a really low setup could be hard at times....... HOWEVER the feel of coilovers vs springs has NO COMPARASION. coilovers 110% in my bookstightens up your suspension like nothing else. a sway bar and the UR braces and your ready for the track..........lol. 

its really what you like thats all, TEAM STATIC !


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> Since coilovers are really not meant for street use and wet winter weather is not good for them, I would say if you wanted to do something with the height, springs would be your best bet. Just my opinion.


a little work with some clear coat can do wonders for stopping the rust.


----------

